# first post need help with my cycle



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is my first post i want to start by saying hi.

Back round
im 20 5'9 230 15% body fat been working out for about 3 half years
my cycle histroy 
i have 5 cycles under my belt 

1st 
test prop 300MG eod 1-10
winstrol 50mg eod 1-10
clen

2ed 
anadrol 50mg ed 1-5
test 250mg ew 1-10

3ed 
tren A 75mg eod 1-8

4th
tren a 75mg eod 1-10
test e 250mg ew 1-10
test prop 300mg 1-6

5th
anadrol 50mg ed 1-5 
winstrol 50mg ed 1-5
tren a 75mg eod 1-9
test e 250mg ew 1-10

never done a pct idk why but oways keeped 60% of my *strength* and size.

I have some ?'s about my next cycle and i would love the input

next cycle 

dbol 50mg ed 1-5
sus 500mg ew 1-15
eq 400mg or 600mg ew 1-15
hgh 4ius 6 days a week for 6 months

winstrol 50mged 10-15 
or 
tren e 400mgs ew 10-5

hcg once every 3 weeks

but i have some ?s about my hgh should i start it with the roids or like a month before the roids?

and i need help with my pct
if some one could help me 

im am looking forword to every ones in put 

thanks mike


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mike1130* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 28, 2011)

mike1130 said:


> This is my first post i want to start by saying hi.
> 
> Back round
> im 20 5'9 230 15% body fat been working out for about 3 half years
> ...





omfg...you should have never cycled in your life...your cycles are a joke!! im not trying to be a dick!!! but this is fucking ridiculous!!

*you went from almost 900mgs/EW on your first cycle, down to 250mgs/EW!!!!  

*3rd cycle....only tren...not test...... 


you've done 5 cycles and never pct'd, even though, you KNOW your suppose to....I hope. I consider this almost 0 cycles...well at least 0 COMPLETE cycles....

Hcg...once every 3 weeks? wtf!???! That will literally do nothing...Why do you keep wasting your money bro...im sure you've spent over $1,000..and you havent done 1 proper cycle..

Now your adding HGH...You should try and do a REAL, and COMPLETE cycle before adding this.... You sound like my friends..hes done 5 cycles and has no idea what the fuck he's doing...

OOOOkkkkkk..im done...sorry..had to put that out there. jesus.



Anyyyyywayyy...save your HGH for after your cycle...

-Use your ghg WITH your pct and bridge it until your next cycle..that will you will loose almost no strength or weight! 

As far as Winstrol and dbol...use dbol weeks 1-5 and wonstrol 5-10. 

hcg protocol- 500iu/2X/pWk.
(weeks 1-10...stop hcg 1-2 weeks before pct)



POST CYCLE THERAPY (2 weeks AFTER last shot)

1.) clomid(NO need for nolva also!)
Day 1:    300mgs
day 2-7: 100mgs
8-30:     50mgs

2.) HGH-PCT AND BRIDGE AS STATED EARLIER.

3.) Ai- Aromasin
days 1-30: 25mgs/ed

"So we can see that 25mgs is a very effective dose from that chart, right? As an added benefit, exemestane not only increases testosterone and lowers estrogen, but it also increases IGF levels (11).Additionally Worth noting is that Aromasin may possibly be less harsh on blood lipids (14)than some of the other (similar) compounds we use in the world of bodybuilding or athletics (other AI´s). It also has, at best no effect on IGF, and at worst could lower (13) it. AI´s are very tricky with regards to inconsistencies in IGF levels.

Unfortunately, you need to take Exemestane for a week to reach steady blood plasma levels of it, and exemestane has a ½ life of 27 hours (12.).

The ability of exemestane to lower estrogen levels by the aforementioned 85% makes it a very nice choice for use in any cycle where aromatizing steroids are used. In addition, since it´s not too harsh at all on blood lipid profiles, it´s a very good choice for longer cycles. It´s ability to raise both testosterone levels also seem to suggest that it would be a very nice addition to a Post-Cycle-Therapy (PCT)."

This is a good passage from STEROID.COM -under Aromasin profile


You should be good from those 3 right there...there is always room for some other thing to add to pct..vitamamins, creatine, ZMA, etc.

Hope this helped!! 

Btw, I just turned 20 two weeks ago! So this is from one 20yr old to another!


----------



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> omfg...you should have never cycled in your life...your cycles are a joke!! im not trying to be a dick!!! but this is fucking ridiculous!!
> 
> *you went from almost 900mgs/EW on your first cycle, down to 250mgs/EW!!!!
> 
> ...


 

my first cycle was homemade and i dident know that it was 300mg eod till about 3 months ago and about the pct i know pro bodybuilder who have been juiceing for 20 years and never pct and they are fine but i just want to do it to be save and yes tren only cycle at the time i dident know you need to have test with tren and with the hcg every where i was reading said that so i was just going to go with it so yeah and i bet we are both 20 and im bigger stronger and more cut then you im the biggest 20yr i know im bunching over 500 leg pressing 2100 squating 405 deadlifting 610 so yeah and im 230 right now with 15% bodyfat and im 5'9 

so for you to try to hoe my life like that is disrespectful


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 28, 2011)

mike1130 said:


> my first cycle was homemade and i dident know that it was 300mg eod till about 3 months ago and about the pct i know pro bodybuilder who have been juiceing for 20 years and never pct and they are fine but i just want to do it to be save and yes tren only cycle at the time i dident know you need to have test with tren and with the hcg every where i was reading said that so i was just going to go with it so yeah and i bet we are both 20 and im bigger stronger and more cut then you im the biggest 20yr i know im bunching over 500 leg pressing 2100 squating 405 deadlifting 610 so yeah and im 230 right now with 15% bodyfat and im 5'9
> 
> so for you to try to hoe my life like that is disrespectful





well considering the fact he is a pro bodybuilder...he most likely cycle cruises and never comes off, therefore not needing to pct. 

I wasnt "hoeing" you life...i was trying to help...and what i said i could of said nicely...but i like putting it "my" way so you can now how fucking stupid your cycles are.

bench over 500-nice! lets see a video, maybe a pic of yourself?

You squat 405, but legpress 2100?! Sounds like a load of BULLSHIT bro...If you can legpress 2100 pounds, you should be able to squat at LEAST 650lbs..Get your facts straight...thats like saying you can max skull crush 90lbs but tricep dip with 6 plates... 


And btw, before you start talking shit, and saying you are "bigger", "stronger" and more "cut" than people, you should reallyyyy try and post some videos and pics and stop being one of those douche bags who "claims" shit without proving it...And i PROMISE you, every single person on this forum will agree with me on that. 

Ohhh and im definitely under 15% bdft, sooo yea, you dont beat me on the whole cut factor.  Ohhh, and I've done HALF the cycles you've done, AND have a higher "claimed" squat than you, WHILE being most likely 1/2 a year younger than you. 405...lmao. I can do that 10 times, 15 times on a really good day..


Anyone know what "mike1130" and McDonalds have in common?
-They both put their meat inside 7 year old buns... 

Ohhhh yea..and what does "mike1130" like so much about 27 year olds?
-There is 20 of them... 

For all we know, your a 60 year old man, sitting there with his dick out jacking off to 7 year old boys?


Once again, DON'T brag about your shit until you can prove it.... 



Sincerely,

STFUANDLIFTBTCH


----------



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

i can prove it u fucking poopdick


----------



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> well considering the fact he is a pro bodybuilder...he most likely cycle cruises and never comes off, therefore not needing to pct.
> 
> I wasnt "hoeing" you life...i was trying to help...and what i said i could of said nicely...but i like putting it "my" way so you can now how fucking stupid your cycles are.
> 
> ...


 

oyeah and with squating i wont go over 405 iv seen way to many people get hurt way to easy by going super heavy so thank you


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 28, 2011)

mike1130 said:


> i can prove it u fucking poopdick



nice bro! lookin huge...wont lie

uve seen to many people get hurt doing that...but not legpressing 2100? lol

and yeaaaa u def got some size on me.,..bu not even close to being more cut..

now i just wana see some vids!

keep it up


----------



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> nice bro! lookin huge...wont lie
> 
> uve seen to many people get hurt doing that...but not legpressing 2100? lol
> 
> ...


 

i have bunch of vids on my phone but they wont let me send them out ill try on my boys phone  and yeah my leg day is today and ill have some one take a pic for me most of the time i have to have someone stand on the press to add more weight and u are right i was wrong about the cut about my bad .


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 28, 2011)

mike1130 said:


> i have bunch of vids on my phone but they wont let me send them out ill try on my boys phone  and yeah my leg day is today and ill have some one take a pic for me most of the time i have to have someone stand on the press to add more weight and u are right i was wrong about the cut about my bad .



fsho..dont trip about going obove 405...go big or go home.

the people who hurt themselves were probably noobs. do it bro...throw on 500 today and fuck  shit up


----------



## mike1130 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> fsho..dont trip about going obove 405...go big or go home.
> 
> the people who hurt themselves were probably noobs. do it bro...throw on 500 today and fuck shit up


 
lol for sure ill do it
 i know i can  i go
135 15x
225 15x
225 15x
315 12x
405 12x
405 10x
405 8x

then i move on to 
leg press 

leg ex 
super set with
leg curls
and at the end i throw in lunges
and some light cafs


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to our board.  Love the term "poopdick", ;lol:


----------



## mike1130 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to our board. Love the term "poopdick", ;lol:


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome tot he board


----------

